# WQHD 144Hz Monitor und passende Grafikkarte gesucht ( G-Sync/Freesync)



## d3adlover (23. Oktober 2017)

Hallo ihr tollen Menschen , 

ich möchte meine Grafikkarte bald upgraden und dazu gleich einen passenden Monitor kaufen. Nun suche ich nach der möglichst besten Monitor/Grafikkarten Combo für mein Geld, je nachdem wo P/L am besten ist entscheide ich mich (Stichwort: G-Sync und Freesync) , eine bestimmte Marke ist mir egal. 
Als Grafikkarte steht für mich die RX Vega 64 oder die GTX 1080 (vielleicht auch GTX 1070ti?) im Raum und einen dazu passenden 24-27 Zoll WQHD Monitor mit mindestens 120 Hz mit eben entweder G-Sync oder Freesync da ich wahrscheinlich in vielen AAA Spielen nur 50-60fps erreichen werde. 


Mein System momentan:

GTX 670
I5 3570K @ 4,0Ghz
8GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHZ
Asrock Z77 Pro 3 
Be quiet BQT E8-600W Straight Power

(Rest wird in ca 4-6 Monaten auch noch aufgerüstet, wahrscheinlich dann i5 8600k und 16gb DDR4 Ram) 


1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst? 

Für den Monitor Max. 550 Euro am besten eher um 450 Euro es sei den der Aufpreis ist gerechtfertigt

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?

Momentan den Eizo FS2434-BK den ich entweder behalte als 2. Monitor (z.B für 1080p Inhalte) oder dann verkaufe. Eigentlich hat er auch ein tolles Display und bin ansonsten auch zufrieden damit aber seitdem ich bei einem Freund 144Hz ausprobiert habe ist er mir fürs zocken nicht mehr gut genug 

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)

Bald Gtx 1080, Vega RX 64 oder 1070 Ti

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?

Zu 80% zum zocken aber auch als Allrounder für Youtube und Office (Dafür behalte ich aber vielleicht auch den Eizo) , Film und Foto-Bearbeitung oder ähnliches überhaupt nicht. 
Games: Overwatch, CSGO, Witcher 3, BF1, bald Assassins Creed Origins, Emulatoren  usw. 

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?

24-27 Zoll bin ich mir noch unschlüssig, bin momentan durch den Eizo eben die 24 Zoll gewohnt aber mehr wäre sicherlich nicht schlecht, denke mal bei 24 Zoll lohnt WQHD auch nicht wirklich oder? Also denke tendiere ich mal zu den 26-27 Zoll. Ansonsten eben die min. 120Hz mit Freesync oder G-Sync. Andere Schnickschnack der den Preis nach oben treibt wie z.B Lautsprecher oder 3D-Support brauche ich nicht es sei den es passt vom Preis dann nehme ich es natürlich gerne mit. 



Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe und einen guten Start in die Woche


----------



## cozma (23. Oktober 2017)

Zum Beispiel Monitor mit Fresync wenns dann eine Radeon werden sollte, hier würde ich aber bei Vega auf jeden Fall auf die Customs warten, deshalb hier noch keine Empfehlung.

27" (68,58cm) Asus MG279Q schwarz 2560x1440 1xDP / 1x MiniDP / 2xHDMI 1.4 - | Mindfactory.de

Nvidia mit G-Sync:

27" (68,58cm) Dell S2716DG schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xHDMI - 27 Zoll | Mindfactory.de

8GB Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix Golden Sample Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) | Mindfactory.de

Seitens der Leistung vermute ich etwas Gleichstand wenn man so die letzten Relive Treiber in Verbindung mit dem Win10 Fall Update betrachtet hat hier
wohl Vega 64 in vielen Titeln nochmal ganz ordentlich zulegen können. Bei der Radeon Kombi hättest Du allerdings beim Monitor schon ein IPS Panel mit besserer
Farbwiedergabe gegenüber dem G-Sync Modell bei ähnlichem Preis.


----------



## d3adlover (23. Oktober 2017)

Danke schonmal für die Beispiele,

Würde aufjededenfall noch auf die Customs warten, will die Karte dann wahrscheinlich eh noch bestmöglich übertakten. Der erhöhte Stromverbrauch wäre mir auch soweit ziemlich egal, Hauptsache mein jetziges Netzteil packt das noch.

Der Asus ist ja sogar ein IPS Display hätte ich garnicht erwartet für den Preis, von daher gehe ich mal davon aus das er besser ist als der Dell? 
Aber ich denke mal wäre vielleicht besser sich ein sehr gutes TN-Panel zu kaufen als ein low budget IPS oder ist die Bildqualität im vergleich zu einem TN (abgesehen von den Blickwinkeln) sehr viel besser? weil sehe schon in den Bewertungen Probleme mit Backlight Bleeding und co..


----------



## cozma (23. Oktober 2017)

d3adlover schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Beispiele,
> 
> Würde aufjededenfall noch auf die Customs warten, will die Karte dann wahrscheinlich eh noch bestmöglich übertakten. Der erhöhte Stromverbrauch wäre mir auch soweit ziemlich egal, Hauptsache mein jetziges Netzteil packt das noch.
> 
> ...



Prad fand Ihn sehr gut
Test Monitor Asus MG279Q


----------



## d3adlover (23. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke mal man muss da aber auch bedenken das Prad als Testmuster bestimmt ein Top Monitor ohne irgendwelche Probleme bekommt. Aber notfalls kann ich ihn ja wieder zurück schicken falls meiner Probleme machen sollte falls ich ihn den dann kaufe.
Werde ihn aufjedenfall fürs erste im Hinterkopf behalten. Nur das einzige was mich schon stört ist das Freesync nur von 35-90Hz funktioniert aber vielleicht bin ich da auch einfach nur etwas zu pingelig  Aber 144Hz und IPS ist schonmal ne Ansage. 
Vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar Anregungen von anderen aber scheint ja erstmal so das man bei Freesync Monitoren mehr für sein Geld bekommt.


----------



## cozma (23. Oktober 2017)

Das ist so weil Freesync keine spezielle Hardware benötigt sondern ein offener VESA Standard ist, für G-Sync wird eine extra Hardware verbaut die natürlich nicht Gratis ist.
Schade das Nvidia sich bei Freesync verweigert und lieber Ihr proprietäres G-Sync durchzieht, dies macht die Frage nach dem richtigen Monitor nicht leichter.


----------



## d3adlover (23. Oktober 2017)

Aber das ist dann wohl trotzdem das Argument für G-Sync, auch wenn ich das irgendwie ungerne unterstützen möchte..  hätte halt schon gerne ne Range von 30-144Hz das bekommt man anscheinend nur bei G-Sync. 
Von daher werde ich wohl nach einem guten TN G-Sync Monitor gucken. 
Oder gibt es ein vergleichbares IPS mit G-Sync das halbwegs in dem Preisbereich liegt? Ansonsten wäre ich aufjedenfall für ein TN Monitor offen solange er ein vergleichbar gutes Bild hat
Von daher können gerne noch ein paar Vorschläge kommen ansonsten sieht der Dell auch schonmal nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Oktober 2017)

Muss es denn zwingend G/Freesync sein?
Warum willst das unbedingt haben und was erhoffst du dir von 30-144Hz anstatt zB 48-144Hz Range?


----------



## d3adlover (23. Oktober 2017)

Nunja ich denke mir wenn schon dann eben Richtig will den Monitor dann auch eine lange Zeit benutzen, hatte mit dem Eizo letztendlich schon ein bisschen ins Klo gegriffen.. Aber das mit den 30-144Hz war vielleicht etwas übertrieben. Also die 48-144Hz wären aufjedenfall auch Okay wenn ich den dafür den auch eine bessere Bildqualität bekommen würde. Aber 35-90Hz ist für mich definitiv nicht zufriedenstellend  oder ist der Vorteil wirklich so gering ab 100 FPS? 
Ansonsten will ich spiele auch mit  40-60 FPS spielen können was bei der Auflösung ja durchaus schnell passieren kann und da wäre G bzw. Freesync doch auf jeden Fall Sinvoll oder nicht?


----------



## JoM79 (23. Oktober 2017)

Ich benutze weder Free- noch Gsync und hab keine Probleme mit 144Hz.
Wenn du in Spielen dauerhaft bei 40-60fps hängst, warum dann nicht einfach ein paar Details reduzieren?

Davon ab, wenn nen IPS WQHD 144Hz Monitor so aussieht wie im Pradtest, hast du schon sehr Glück gehabt.
Die meisten haben schöne gelbe Ecken und bei seitlicher Betrachtung kommt noch glow dazu.
Ich persönlich würde da TN vorziehen, wenn du VA eh aussen vor lässt.


----------



## d3adlover (23. Oktober 2017)

Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Die Hersteller schicken Prad selbstverständlich nicht irgendwelche Monitore sondern sorgfälltig ausgewählte, das ist klar.  Von daher würde ich dann einfach einen gutes TN nehmen.
Allerdings hätte ich eben trotzdem gerne Free oder Gsync. 
Von daher wäre ich mit dem Dell S2716DG + GTX 1080 wohl schon gut dabei.
Aber lasse mich gerne noch beraten wenn du oder noch irgendjemand Monitor Vorschläge für mich hat , immer her damit.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Oktober 2017)

Oder den Acer XB271HUA.


----------



## Theatralik (24. Oktober 2017)

Bezüglich : Acer XB271HUA

Super ausführlicher Test


----------



## 0ssi (24. Oktober 2017)

d3adlover schrieb:


> Aber ich denke mal wäre vielleicht besser sich ein sehr gutes TN-Panel zu kaufen als ein low budget IPS ...


Zieh beim Dell 150€ für G-Sync ab und dann kannst du die Bildqualität über den Preis bestimmen. Ein IPS wie z.B. der Acer XF270HUA hat ein viel bessere Bild als der Dell S2716DG mit TN.
Wenn dir ein TN Panel ausreicht, eine AMD Grafikkarte geplant ist und dir die Bildsynchronisation auch bei 144Hz wichtig ist dann wäre der Iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 zu empfehlen.


----------



## d3adlover (24. Oktober 2017)

Nunja, hab bei einem Freund letztens ein (sogar relativ günstiges) 1080p TN getestet und war wirklich sehr überascht von der guten Bildqualität.
Von daher denke ich würde ein TN nicht sehr stören. Allerdings sind die Vorteile von IPS schon sehr geil, genieße sie im Moment  ja auch noch selber durch meinen Eizo FS2434-BK. 
Allerdings sind mir die Gaming Eigenschaften sprich: sehr wenig tearing, schnelle Reaktionszeit usw. wichtiger als ein gutes Bild (Stört mich ja auch momentan am Eizo, obwohl das Bild sonst fantastisch ist)
Allerdings wenn die Unterschiede in den Gaming Eigenschaften bei 144Hz IPS gegenüber 144Hz TN (gerade für schnelle Shooter wie Overwatch und CSGO) so gering sind das nur ein extremer e sportler die Unterschiede merkt und das Bild noch ein gutes Stück besser ist dann würde ich auch einen IPS nehmen. 
Würde ja auch viele langsamere Spiele wie Assassins Creed, GTA V, Witcher 3 und Co spielen, wo mir ein möglichst gutes Bild schon wichtiger wären.
Wie weit wäre den der Dell oder der G-Master vom Eizo entfernt in Sachen Bildqualität? Gleicht das die WQHD Lösung nicht größtenteils aus?


----------



## d3adlover (25. Oktober 2017)

Hab mich nun für diesen Monitor entschieden: 

27 Zoll Gaming Monitor AOC AG271QG 16:9 4ms G-Sync HDMI PC Computer Bildschirm  | eBay

Wäre sonst deutlich teurer und für den Preis musste ich jetzt zuschlagen. Denke mal wenn es ein Ausstellungsstück war wird er wohl keine tote Pixel oder viel Backlight Bleeding haben.. Aber ansonsten kann ich ihn auch innerhalb von 30 Tagen zurückschicken.
Werde dann mal berichten wie gut er mir gefällt.


----------



## Theatralik (27. Oktober 2017)

Schon angekommen? Wenn ja, wie gefällt dir das Teil?


----------



## Belo79 (27. Oktober 2017)

Der Agon hat ein super Bild, allerdings auch gelb leuchtende Ränder,welche auch bei hellen Bildinhalten zu sehen sind.

Hatte 4 hier,keiner war so gut,dass ich ihn behalte hätte. Aber vielleicht hat der TE ja Glück...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Edgecution (27. Oktober 2017)

Habe ebenfalls heute meinen 3. bekommen, noch deutlich schlechter als die davor. Lichthöfe links und rechts unten am Bildschirm. Mega, wenn man Filme in 16:10 schaut. Der geht auch wieder zurück... das wäre dann der 2. Umtausch über Mindfactory, hoffentlich machen die das.


----------



## d3adlover (28. Oktober 2017)

Der Monitor ist noch nicht da, hab aber auch erst am Donnerstag per Überweisung gezahlt. Als Lieferzeit wurde eine Woche abgegeben mit dem Wochenende und dem Feiertag dazwischen wird's bestimmten noch bis Donnerstag oder Freitag dauern.

Bin Mal gespannt ob ich Glück habe.. für den Preis wäre ich aber mit kleineren Kompromissen zufrieden. Werde dann nochmal berichten wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## d3adlover (3. November 2017)

Der Monitor ist heute Mittag angekommen und ich hab ihn schon ein bisschen getestet. Hab beim EIZO Monitortest keine tote Pixel, Staubeinschlüsse und ansonsten bloß ein bisschen Backlight Bleed in der unteren Ecke feststellen können.
Soweit war auch alles an Zubehör + OVP dabei und der Monitor komplett unbeschädigt. Die Bildqualität ist für meine Bedürfnisse hervorragend und ist mit der höheren Auflösung definitiv nochmal besser als die von meinem Eizo.
Auch die 27 Zoll sind wenn man ansonsten nur 24 Zoll 1080p Monitore hatte wirklich sehr beeindruckend. 
Beim Zocken macht die hohe Hz Zahl gerade in der Kombi mit den G-Sync so wie ich es schon bei meinem Kollegen schon kannte auf jeden Fall einen großen Unterschied im Vergleich zu 60Hz.
Konnte das ganze aber wegen meiner noch sehr schlappen Grafikkarte  nur in Overwatch auf niedrigsten Einstellungen testen.. wird nun echt Zeit für die neue Graka. xD

Also alles in allem bin ich soweit erstmal super Zufrieden. Besonders wegen dem zumindest vergleichsweisen geringen Preis den ich für den Monitor zahlen musste.
Das einzige was mich ein bisschen wundert ist das ich bei Windows/Nvidia Einstellungen nur 120Hz einstellen kann. Hab den Monitor mit dem beiliegenden DP-Kabel an meine noch GTX 670 angeschlossen. Liegt das an meiner doch mittlerweile ziemlich veralteten 670 oder am Kabel? Stört mich aber zumindest jetzt noch nicht solange ich noch keine bessere Graka habe. ^^

Auf jeden Fall nochmal danke für die Ratschläge. Gerade das ich doch nochmal über ein IPS Panel nachgedacht habe, auch wenn es im Endeffekt bestimmt nur Glück war das ich jetzt doch so zufrieden damit bin...


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2017)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, müsste es an der Grafikkarte liegen.
Guck am besten mal ins Handbuch des Monitors.


----------



## d3adlover (4. November 2017)

Hab nen Support Ticket von Nvidia gefunden in dem steht das man für 1440p@144Hz mindestens eine GTX 980 braucht. DP unterstützt laut dem Handbuch dann aber mit der richtigen Graka 1440p@144-165Hz.
Also alles gut.


----------



## jeez90 (5. November 2017)

Hätte ich eine Nvidia hätte ich auch den AOC genommen  Freut mich, dass du Zufrieden bist!
PS: Die 1080 Palit gibt es mittlerweile für 480 Euro, da würde ich nicht zur 1070ti greifen.


----------

